# hydroxycut - not having period?



## Smoke (Feb 10, 2003)

Ok no this is not for me lol, im male.  Anyways I have a friend who's been using hydroxycut for about a week and today she was supposed to have her period(she's on the pill), didn't happen.  She's fairly worried about it.  Anyone know what's going on?  She absolutely refuses to see the doctor about anything at all so an answer would be nice.  Thanks.


----------



## gryyffen (Mar 2, 2003)

if the body fat is below 15 sometimes it will stop, but I used hydroxycut and never had a problem with being regular. after a week of use, doubtful, besides sometimes the pill doesn't work


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

I used hydroxycut for quite awhile and I have never had any problem with my period or anything related. If she doesn't start soon...she better stop the hydroxycut...just incase she "baking a cake"


----------



## Mudge (Mar 2, 2003)

What is her diet like? I dont understand the pill comment though, because the only pills I know of "remove" your period for awhile, although many women after 6 months or so start bleeding till no end when the body adjusts and seems to build up a backlog. Alot of doctors dont seem to get the dosing quite right though so maybe her pill is dosed a little off.

If she is suddenly however playing with her diet there is a reason right there, removing fats etc from a womans body can throw the period cycle out of whack, although its usually starvation dieters that have this problem. If she is very regular though most of the time, and is suddenly off and has not been playing with the diet, then she should see a doctor if she thinks she has a reason to worry about it.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I dont understand the pill comment though, because the only pills I know of "remove" your period for awhile, although many women after 6 months or so start bleeding till no end when the body adjusts and seems to build up a backlog.



I think he meant that she was on the pill and should be having a period...probably not pregnant. Also, if she is on the pill, at the end of month then she should have a period...should be very regular...that is unless something else is going on...diet, pregnancy, etc...

Maybe I am all wet...that is how I read his post.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 2, 2003)

ooops i forgot to check up on this thread, forgot all about it actually.  Anyways she had her period a few days after she freaked out so all is good.  Thanks anyways everybody.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

LOL  Got us worked up for nuttin.


----------

